#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  خرید لوپ دیجیتال

## balot

دوستان سلام پاساژ امجد دو سه مدل لوپ بازویی یا همون جرثقیلی دیدم به نظر شما خوب هستن این لوپها  و اینکه دوستان چه مدلی پیشنهاد میدن دوستانی که دارن راضی هستن از کارایی و کیفیت

----------

*morteza khod*,*~modern~*,*ساخر*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## saleh_chz

سلام علیکم
یه نکته در خصوص این لوپ ها مد نظر شریف قرار بدید و اون هم ماکزیمم فاصله ای است که لوپ می تونه توی اون فاصله فوکوس کنه.
واسه کار تعمیرات (بسته به نوع کار) ، شما نیاز دارید که دست یا ابزار رو زیر لوپ ببرید و قاعدتاٌ نباید لوپ مزاحم دست یا ابزار شما باشه.
برخی مواقع من توی تصاویر اینستا دیدم که افراد واسه باز شدن فضای کارشون قسمت کریستالی جلوی لوپ رو جدا می کنن  :خرید لوپ دیجیتال: 
با احترام

----------

*balot*,*farzad.*,*fkh52000*,*morteza khod*,*ساخر*

----------


## balot

> سلام علیکم
> یه نکته در خصوص این لوپ ها مد نظر شریف قرار بدید و اون هم ماکزیمم فاصله ای است که لوپ می تونه توی اون فاصله فوکوس کنه.
> واسه کار تعمیرات (بسته به نوع کار) ، شما نیاز دارید که دست یا ابزار رو زیر لوپ ببرید و قاعدتاٌ نباید لوپ مزاحم دست یا ابزار شما باشه.
> برخی مواقع من توی تصاویر اینستا دیدم که افراد واسه باز شدن فضای کارشون قسمت کریستالی جلوی لوپ رو جدا می کنن 
> با احترام


تشکر 
دقیقا فاصله تا میز کار خیلی مهمه و یه نکته دیگه اینکه قابلیت جابجایی خود لوپ هست که برای دیدن انواع بردها اعم از بزرگ تا کوچک که راحت روی میز کار قرار بگیره دوستان اگر تو برندها بگن بهترینشون کدوم هست خیلی خوب میشه دوستانی که در حال استفاده هستن

----------

*morteza khod*,*saleh_chz*,*ساخر*

----------


## amirgoogle

مرسی از شما استفاده کردیم.

----------

*ساخر*

----------


## balot

دوستانی که لوپ ak31 استفاده کردن راجب مزایا و معایبش یه راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------

*ساخر*

----------


## سای را

درود دوستانی که لوپ میخواید نام اون دسته تعمیراتی که انجام میدن مهم هست و آیا قیمت براشون مهم هست یا نه

----------

*balot*,*ساخر*

----------


## balot

> درود دوستانی که لوپ میخواید نام اون دسته تعمیراتی که انجام میدن مهم هست و آیا قیمت براشون مهم هست یا نه


سلام و درود برای لپ تاپ میخوام قیمت مهم نیست فقط کیفیت و کآرایی برام مهمه دلیله این که این مدل مد نظر میز کار زیادی در اختیار میزاره بازم دوستان نظر بدن

----------

*amookhteh*,*ساخر*

----------


## adel_s51

سلام 
لوپ آنالوگ فقط صاایران مدل G5 فوق العاده است . در ضمن مثل پرایده همه قطعاتش گیر میاد و آپشنهای زیادی براش تولید شده

----------

*amookhteh*,*fkh52000*,*ساخر*

----------


## shadies

سلام به نظر من لوپ دیجیتال زیاد مناسب نیست
من با ak12 و AK33 کار کردم عالیه

----------


## farzad.

سلام خدمت دوستان
متاسفانه تاپیک به جمع بندی نرسیده
من هم تصمیم به خرید لوپ بازویی دارم
ولی مارک های مختلفی تو بازار هست
کسی که استفاده کرده باشه بهتر میتونه راهنمای کنه

----------

*javamobira*

----------


## javamobira

> سلام خدمت دوستان
> متاسفانه تاپیک به جمع بندی نرسیده
> من هم تصمیم به خرید لوپ بازویی دارم
> ولی مارک های مختلفی تو بازار هست
> کسی که استفاده کرده باشه بهتر میتونه راهنمای کنه


با سلام به همکار عزیز
چون لوپ بازویی  کمی گران قیمت است سعی کنید به صورت حضوری از تهران خرید کنید وهمانجا ان را تست کنید وخودتان بسنجید این تجربه ای بود که من داشتم  البته من چون خرید دیگری هم داشتم بخاطر بحث مالی مجبور شدم  یک نمونه دیجیتال بگیرم ولی وقتی لوپ ها را از نزدیک تست می کردم منظورم دوچشمی ها است درک بهتری از ان ها داشتم
ین روش از هر لحاظ بهتر است

----------

*farzad.*,*fkh52000*,*Javadmi*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## farzad.

> با سلام به همکار عزیز
> چون لوپ بازویی  کمی گران قیمت است سعی کنید به صورت حضوری از تهران خرید کنید وهمانجا ان را تست کنید وخودتان بسنجید این تجربه ای بود که من داشتم  البته من چون خرید دیگری هم داشتم بخاطر بحث مالی مجبور شدم  یک نمونه دیجیتال بگیرم ولی وقتی لوپ ها را از نزدیک تست می کردم منظورم دوچشمی ها است درک بهتری از ان ها داشتم
> ین روش از هر لحاظ بهتر است


سلام و تشکر از توجه شما
من الان لوپ تک چشم مونیتور دار دارم ولی به هیچ عنوان عمق جزئیات کیفیت چشمی رو نداره.کار رو راه میندازه ولی جای بحث داره
چون تهران نیستم برام سخته که حضوری بگیرم
سرچ هم میکنم آدم میمونه کدوم رو انتخاب کنه
YAXUN YX-AK31
*لوپ* سه چشمی *بازویی* سانشاین
*لوپ بازویی* کایسی
تازه اینا اسم مارک هستن که هر کدوم چند مدل دارن

----------

*Javadmi*,*javamobira*

----------


## farzad.

> سلام و تشکر از توجه شما
> من الان لوپ تک چشم مونیتور دار دارم ولی به هیچ عنوان عمق جزئیات کیفیت چشمی رو نداره.کار رو راه میندازه ولی جای بحث داره
> چون تهران نیستم برام سخته که حضوری بگیرم
> سرچ هم میکنم آدم میمونه کدوم رو انتخاب کنه
> YAXUN YX-AK31
> *لوپ* سه چشمی *بازویی* سانشاین
> *لوپ بازویی* کایسی
> تازه اینا اسم مارک هستن که هر کدوم چند مدل دارن


?

----------

*Javadmi*,*javamobira*

----------


## javamobira

> ?


سلام ب همکار محترم
بنده هم همانطور که  گفتم یک نمونه دیجتال دارم ولی نمی تواند با جزییات که در زیر لوپ دوچشمی نمایش می دهد نشان دهد حتی وقتی که حضوری به تهران رفته بودم یک نمونه دیجیتال دارای نمایشگر گران قیمت بود که دوربین 5 مگ داشت وقیمت ان هم بالا بود ولی باز همان مشکل های لوپ های دیجیتال را دارد وتعریفی نبودپس گزینه دو چشمی بهترین است ودر این مدل هم نمونه بازویی به لحاظ حرک بالا وقابلیت میدان کار باز تر بهترین است واما در مورد مارک چون نمونه بازویی صا ایران را ندیدم یاکسون به  لحاظ شناخته شدن وبرند معتبر بودن دربین لوپها خوب است ولی باز می گویم تست از نزدیک یک چیز دیگراست حتی من چند نمونه که تست کردم واز ان راضی بودم برند ناشناسی برای من بودن

----------

*farzad.*,*fkh52000*,*Javadmi*

----------


## farzad.

> سلام ب همکار محترم
> بنده هم همانطور که  گفتم یک نمونه دیجتال دارم ولی نمی تواند با جزییات که در زیر لوپ دوچشمی نمایش می دهد نشان دهد حتی وقتی که حضوری به تهران رفته بودم یک نمونه دیجیتال دارای نمایشگر گران قیمت بود که دوربین 5 مگ داشت وقیمت ان هم بالا بود ولی باز همان مشکل های لوپ های دیجیتال را دارد وتعریفی نبودپس گزینه دو چشمی بهترین است ودر این مدل هم نمونه بازویی به لحاظ حرک بالا وقابلیت میدان کار باز تر بهترین است واما در مورد مارک چون نمونه بازویی صا ایران را ندیدم یاکسون به  لحاظ شناخته شدن وبرند معتبر بودن دربین لوپها خوب است ولی باز می گویم تست از نزدیک یک چیز دیگراست حتی من چند نمونه که تست کردم واز ان راضی بودم برند ناشناسی برای من بودن


با سلام و تشکر
من هم دو چشمی رو بیشتر قبول دارم ولی سه چشم رو میخوام بگیرم که ممکنه در آینده برای مثلا ثبت و ذخیره تصویر به کار بیاد
ظاهرا صا ایران خوب جواب داده که شما هم اشاره فرمودید
باید بررسی کنم اگه صاایران ۳ چشم بدون مونیتور داشته باشه بگیرم و یک بازویی جرثقیلی جداگانه که بهش نصب بشه

----------

*Javadmi*,*javamobira*

----------


## spider1

لوپ دیجیتال ارزش نداره من خودم هم دارم ولی خیلی خوب نیست .
انالوگ دو چشمی خیلی خوبه .

----------

*farzad.*,*fkh52000*,*Javadmi*

----------

